# Fuel issue at WOT? Update... found the issue!



## eriecrappie33 (Jul 1, 2018)

Running my new to me Tohatsu 50MD2 (around 100 hours on it) yesterday and it was fine all morning, about to leave and I'm only able to reach about 3/4 throttle. Fires up fine , idles fine, sounds fine just wont go wide open. it doesn't bog down or anything just stays at 3/4 throttle. My initial thought was a clogged Hi speed jet or something of that nature because it did sit for a year and it looked like a little junk near the fin on the bottom carb. today i noticed the fuel filter was leaking and spitting air when i primed the bulb. (leaking at the end of the screwdriver in pic) could this be causing the issue??


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 1, 2018)

If it is spitting air then could be sucking air too.

Gas leaks are a priority repair anyway!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes, if you are getting air into your fuel flow it can throw it off. I had air getting in at the fuel line disconnect fitting going into the motor. You could see the air bubbles in the fuel filter and it would idle fine and get to a certain rpm no problem but then it had nothing after that.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 1, 2018)

My 20hp merc. Did that. The float bowl was sticking in the up position. I would have to tap on the float bowl to get it unstuck while on the water to get it to function. Tore it down and cleaned. Never had the problem again.


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jul 1, 2018)

So far I ran some sea foam spray through each carb real good and cleaned the plugs


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 3, 2018)

Fix the fuel leak, it's probably sucking air under high fuel demand

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 3, 2018)

GYPSY400 said:


> Fix the fuel leak, it's probably sucking air under high fuel demand ...


A fuel system sucking or delivering air instead of fuel can lead to a LEAN condition and that can cause a big KaBOOM ... 

Fix it, don't run it.


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jul 3, 2018)

Ordered the new fuel filter today will be here on Friday I'll post an update when I get it all champed up. Thanks for the replies much appreciated


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jul 7, 2018)

Found the issue , lots of gunk in the carb hopefully the pic is clear enough to see it. Thanks all!


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks like some black junk in the main jet. If it is, it would be wise to address the fuel lines. They've got a nasty tendency to come apart internally, and where's the junk end up? In the jet(s) usually.

-Side note. GF and I were fishing a local river. Current was swift. Where we was at, just down river from us was a class 2 rapids, which I won't take my boat over for obvious reasons. Another boat almost identical to my tin decided to take it on, turned it around (motor down river using power to address the rocks) and did well until at the last second it hit a rock, hung up, and the stern went under. They came out of the boat and floated down river out of sight. Her and I took off as fast as we could up river toward the dock to let the guys at the dock what was going on. We get within a hundred yards or so of the dock and the motor dies. She's sitting in the pedestal seat (against my advice) when it died. Out she goes into the drink, right over the front of the boat. Got her back in and to the dock, told the guys, they took off in a jet boat at mach 2. I get loaded, drove home, she's mad as a cold/wet hen the whole way, so I stuck the boat in the shop. Figured lost a fuel pump or line. All that was fine. Pulled/disassembled the carburetor and found a TICK in the main jet. Dead obviously, but now how'd that little booger get in there? Never did figure it out....and ain't had a problem since.


----------

